# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  ما ينبغي لصاحب القرآن أن يأخذ نفسه به ولا يغفل عنه

## سراج منير

*   ما ينبغي لصاحب القرآن أن يأخذ نفسه به ولا يغفل عنه*   *
 -فأول ذلك أن يخلص في طلبه لله عز وجل   وأن يأخذ نفسه بقراءة القرآن في ليله ونهاره في الصلاة أو في غير الصلاة لئلا ينساه                                                                        روى مسلم عن ابن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*   *"إنما مثل صاحب القرآن كمثل صاحب الإبل المعقلة إن عاهد عليها أمسكها وإن أطلقها ذهبت وإذا قام صاحب القرآن فقرأه بالليل والنهار ذكره وإذا لم يقم به نسيه" .*    * -وينبغي له أن يكون لله حامدا ولنعمه شاكرا  *   *وينبغي له أن يكون خائفا من ذنبه راجيا عفو ربه ويكون الخوف في صحته أغلب عليه إذ لا يعلم بما يختم له ويكون الرجاء عند حضور أجله أقوى في نفسه لحسن الظن بالله  قال رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم :*  * "لا يموتن أحدكم إلا وهو يحسن بالله الظن". مسلم         أي أنه يرحمه ويغفر له.*    * - وينبغي له أن يكون عالما بأهل زمانه متحفظا من سلطانه ساعيا في خلاص نفسه ونجاة مهجته مقدما بين يديه ما يقدر عليه من عرض دنياه مجاهدا لنفسه في ذلك ما استطاع*    *-وينبغي له أن يكون أهم أموره عنده الورع في دينه واستعمال تقوى الله ومراقبته فيما أمره به ونهاه عنه.                                                                                                           *     *قال ابن مسعود :*   *ينبغي لقارئ القرآن أن يعرف بليله إذا الناس نائمون وبنهاره إذا الناس مستيقظون وببكائه إذا الناس يضحكون وبصمته إذا الناس يخوضون وبخضوعه إذا الناس يختالون وبحزنه إذا الناس يفرحون.*    * -وقال عبدالله بن عمرو :*  *   فما أقبح لحامل القرآن أن يتلو فرائضه وأحكامه عن ظهر قلب وهو لا يفهم ما يتلو فكيف يعمل بما لا يفهم معناه ؟*  * وما أقبح أن يسأل عن فقه ما يتلو ولا يدريه فما مثل من هذه حالته إلا كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفارا*     *وينبغي لهو أن يعرف المكي من المدني ليفرق بذلك بين ماخاطب الله به عباده في أول الإسلام وما ندبهم إليه في آخر الإسلام وما افترض الله في أول الإسلام وما زاد عليه من الفرائض في آخره*   *فالمدني هو محمود للمكي في أكثر القرآن ولا يمكن أن ينسخ المكي المدني لأن المنسوخ هو المتقدم في النزول قبل محمود له ومن كماله أن يعرف الإعراب والغريب فذلك مما يسهل عليه معرفة ما يقرأ ويزيل عنه الشك فيما يتلو.*  *والحمد لله رب العالمين*      * *

----------

